# κρατικοδίαιτος =



## psifio (Nov 29, 2009)

Καλημέρα.

Το έχω στη φράση "Η Χ βιομηχανία είναι κρατικοδίαιτη" (και μάλιστα παρακάτω κάνει λογοπαίγνιο: "αλλά εγώ νομίζω ότι είναι απλά λιτοδίαιτη"), αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω κάτι αντίστοιχο με αρνητικές συνδηλώσεις που όμως να μην σημαίνει ρουσφέτι.

Καμιά ιδέα;

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2009)

Δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω πώς μια κρατικοδίαιτη βιομηχανία (αρνητικός χαρακτηρισμός) μπορεί ξαφνικά να γίνει λιτοδίαιτη (μάλλον θετικός χαρακτηρισμός) , οπότε ο συνδυασμός που θα ήθελα να σου προτείνω, state-supported και barely-supported, μάλλον πάσχει ως προς το δεύτερο μέρος του.:)


----------



## psifio (Nov 29, 2009)

Λέει ότι την κατηγορούν ότι είναι κρατικοδίαιτη, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα είναι μάλλον λιτοδίαιτη. Εγώ σκέφτηκα την αντιδιαστολή drain state money-thirsty, αλλά δεν δίνει την έννοια του κρατικοδίαιτου.


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2009)

Μπορείς να πεις «it is a drain on state funds» με αντιδιαστολή «it actually survives on a trickle of subsidies». Ισχύουν όμως έτσι ακριβώς; Δηλαδή, αντιστοιχεί το _λιτοδίαιτη_ σε μικροποσά του προϋπολογισμού; Και το _κρατικοδίαιτη_ δεν σημαίνει ότι απορροφά τεράστια ποσά, απλώς είναι subsidized, δεν είναι οικονομικά αυτόνομη.


----------



## psifio (Nov 29, 2009)

Τώρα, τι να σας πω κι εγώ, δεν είμαι σίγουρη.
Υποθέτω ότι θέλει να πει ότι η χ πολιτιστική βιομηχανία κατηγορείται ότι υπάρχει μόνο για να τρώει λεφτά από το κράτος (όμως δεν ξέρω πόσο αρνητικά θέλει να το δώσει), αλλά στην πραγματικότητα τα λεφτά που παίρνει από το κράτος είναι ελάχιστα και ταυτόχρονα προσελκύει πολύ λίγες ιδιωτικές επενδύσεις. Δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει να βάλω κανέναν fancy οικονομικό όρο, πρόκειται για ένα πολύ γενικό κείμενο χαιρετισμού μιας εκδήλωσης.


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2009)

Δες τότε κι αυτή την εκδοχή:

It is accused of existing only through subsidies and for subsidies, but in fact it subsists on very little from the state and it even attracts some private investment.

Μεταφράζω αυθαίρετα τις _ιδιωτικές επενδύσεις_. Το δίνεις με την αρνητική σημασία, στο νόημα όμως η επίκλησή τους έχει θετική σημασία. Πρόσεξέ το.


----------



## psifio (Nov 29, 2009)

Όχι, αυτό που τονίζεται είναι η έλλειψη χρημάτων:
"Όχι μόνο επενδύονται ελάχιστα χρήματα από ιδιώτες... αλλά ελάχιστα είναι και τα χρήματα με τα οποία την ενισχύει το Κράτος".

Τέλος πάντων, μη σας ζαλίζω άλλο... Θα δω τι θα κάνω.
Ευχαριστώ για τις ιδέες!


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2009)

Ε, εντάξει, μικρό το κακό:

It is accused of existing only through subsidies and for subsidies, but in fact it subsists on very little from the state and about as little private investment.

Παίξε κατά βούληση με το «from the state».


----------



## psifio (Nov 29, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2009)

Πω, πω, δηλαδή η πλουσιότερη γλώσσα στον κόσμο δεν έχει λέξη για το "κρατικοδίαιτη";

ΥΓ απλά έχω βαρεθεί να διαβάζω ότι τα ελληνικά δεν έχουν λέξη για την Χ αγγλική , που το διαβάζω συχνά εδώ, ενώ είναι γνωστό ότι αυτά τα θέματα είναι πάρε- δώσε και κανένας δεν υπερτερεί.


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2009)

Πέρα από την προσπάθεια για λογοπαίγνια, για τον τίτλο μπορούμε να πούμε ότι υπάρχουν και επίθετα όπως _state-funded_. Αλλά δεν ξέρω κάποια με την ειρωνεία της ελληνικής. Ίσως κάποια περίφραση, π.χ. _spoon-fed by the government_.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 29, 2009)

Προσωπικά θα χρησιμοποιούσα χωρίς ενδοιασμό το government fed.


----------



## Vrastaman (Dec 2, 2009)

Πολύ απλά, state-subsidized.


----------

